# Walter Grey is at the vet



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

First off I'm letting everyone know Leonard is perfectly fine now, he was being a little d*i*c*k* like always and playing chicken with Walter where he rushes up and herds and pesters Walter Grey the cat. 

Walter hasn't been feeling well the last couple days, a little bit off so I have been trying to manage his megacolon symptoms with meds but last night Walter wasn't feeling good and not up to Leonard's a-hole antics so he bit little Lenny on the tail, which resulted in a bloody tail . Lenny's wound cleaned up okay, it seemed minor despite the mess but I brought Lenny to vet for a looksy and antibiotics just in case. 

As for my boy Walter, he is now spending the night at the vet, he is painfully backed up and suffering a bout of pancreatitis, he will being getting an enema, and pain meds, among other things to help him be comfortable.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry Walter is having a tough time, but isn't it just a drag how having more than one pet makes things complicated? And tell Leonard for me to stop being a jerk!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Sorry Walter is having a tough time, but isn't it just a drag how having more than one pet makes things complicated? And tell Leonard for me to stop being a jerk!


Thanks Catherine, have more than one pet also means more love. 



Lenny really loves Walter, not a bit afraid of the cat. Lenny is just a bit of a noodge with both Walter and Gracie, like come on grumpy I know ya wanna play. I try to keep a close eye on the antics, but it's still the trial of the teenage turd. 

Hopefully the vet can get Walter into good stead, thankfully Walt is as bad as he was back in October but I was hoping Walter would be able to maintain longer than he has.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry about Walter not feeling well, I hope the vet’s treatment helps.

I think Leonard might have had his lesson now ? Let’s hope so...


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH WALTER! You gotta stop financing the Vet's new Benz.........
Now hurry up and get it all out of your system so you can go home to your loving Mom and Poodle Sisters and Brother!

Twyla, you are one of the very best pet Moms EVER!!!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers to Walter and please Mr Pink, enough of your antics.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Healing thoughts for Walter, and Leonard, just a bit less pest, please  Twyla, I hope you get some rest tonight and good news tomorrow.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh dear, hope poor Walter is feeling better soon and Lenny learns his lesson!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suppose the problem is that Walter puts up with Lennie's antics most of the time, and Lenny is too daft to recognise when the poor cat is feeling ill and short tempered. It often amazes me how long suffering cats can be! Very sensible to take precautions for Lenny (I once got an unpleasant abscess myself from a cat bite), and I hope poor Walter feels better soon.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear- hope Walter feels better soon!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Walter Grey is having another attack, I hope the vet gets him all cleaned out and back on the mend. I hope Lenny's tail heals quickly too.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kinds words

The big galoot is home, lots $$$ later Walter feels lots better. 

A couple enemas later, he is home with some pain meds, and shot of anti nausea meds, with instructions to keep an eye on him. 

I am relieved that it was only the Megacolon acting up from maybe eating some of Gracie's dog food a couple bites of anything other than his prescription diet. I am not sure, Megacolon does worsen over time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Glad he's home.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Me too, Walter is my boy I love him even though sometimes it's hard to love him when things like this happen. I am just glad I am figuring out that he is having trouble sooner.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

glad to hear both your boys are on the mend.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Hope Walter Grey is recovering and feeling much better. That cat may need more than 9 lives if he keeps this up!


Hugs and warm thoughts to you and your critters.


Johanna


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm glad Walter Grey is home, and sorry he went through this again. Gentle head rubs to him as he recovers.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm glad he's home. Give him a gentle head scratch from me.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks all, Walter Grey is back to his old antics hoping to mooch food off of Gracie seems Lenny isn't the only one acting like a turd in the house. When will my boys learn. 

Ah well at least the boys are on the mend


----------

